# Petsmart nightmare. So embarrassed



## Boscoe78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Just took Boscoe to Petsmart for grooming and a vet visit. I got all the usual " he is so pretty etc". Then we get into the vet. The vet tech suggested training without even asking if he was in training. Then the actual vet came in and mirrored the same sentiments as the tech. Well people, you took the leash off him, did you think a 14 week old was going to just sit there? Then he starts with nipping when they were examining him. He has not nipped anyone in my family in weeks. Why was he acting so crazy? I felt so dumb.


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't be embarrassed! Puppies get excited all the time and act crazy.  She's still a baby and learning. She will get better as she gets older. Mine is 17 weeks, and gets better by the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

There's no reason to feet dumb because your puppy acts like a puppy. It gives you pause, doesn't it, when people who work with animals for a living so so little knowledge of animal behavior. Makes you wonder what else they don't know.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I second what the other posters said. She was acting like what she is..a puppy


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

were you there when the dog was being examined?

what did you see? Was the dog intimidated by all the poking and proding, was the dog afraid ?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm going to be the odd one out and suggest that maybe the vet staff brings up training with all puppy owners. You know, to be helpful. Veterinary staff see a LOT of GSDs, and some of them have terrible behavior. The ones that don't are the ones that have gone to training. So they suggest it whenever they see a new puppy and especially a GSD. They have no idea whether you are already doing it or not.

As to the "nipping", I assume you mean playful puppy mouthing? Or was he growling and acting scared when he was "nipping"?


----------



## Boscoe78 (Aug 14, 2012)

When I say nipping, I mean mouthing I guess. The vet was kneeled on the floor examining him and he was mouthing her arm. ( no barking or pressure) He was facinated by the vets' baggy white coat and her stethescope. He is training, but I know he also needs to be socilaized more. Not to mention the exam room was right by the counter, and someone else keep letting their dog sniff and sticks their paws under the crack in the door. That was getting Boscoe all hyped up.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Don't feel silly  A puppy will be a puppy! The vets and vet techs are used to puppy behaviour and often they hype the puppies up without even meaning to by petting them and making a fuss.
I agree with free step they probably just suggested the training because that's what they suggest to everyone


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think that they suggested training because the puppy was being a puppy, they were suggesting it because that is what is right for the dog, especially a GSD. I wouldn't take it personally at all, they were making a good suggestion The first day I got my puppy, I went to Petsmart for a collar and ran into my trainer for my first dog. First thing she said was, when are you starting school? I wasn't thinking school at 12 weeks, but a week later we were enrolled and it was a good move


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

no need to feel embarrased over that normal behavoir! they see alot worse everyday...I use to own a german shep years ago that we had to muzzle and then it would still take 3 to 4 adults hold him down at each vet appt...that was embarrasing...but other than that he was the perfect dog


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use to take my pup to the Vet 3 or 4 times a week
for treats, petting and mock exams.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Dont feel bad my vet hates my pup, because i dont correct him for biting or chewing. I also go to a petsmart vet they probably get a commission for getting people to sign up for there dog training. Im not a fan of the vet there they are about twice as expensive as any other vet in town, but my gf is a dog groomer there so i get big discounts.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your puppy was just being a puppy. I think you need to take a step back. How were these things said to you? Was it in a way that would suggest they were thinking your puppy is a monster? Or was it in a casual, "we suggest this to all clients because it brings revenue to the store" way?

Personally, if I went to a place that I left feeling like I had just been chastised for a perfectly normal puppy behavior, then I probably wouldn't go back. From what I hear of the PetSmart vets, they aren't that great and they are overpriced anyways so maybe you should look around for a different vet.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

PLEASE say you haven't signed a contract with Banfield already...they are a scam!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It sounds like your puppy was just being a puppy. New places with lots of new and different smells, people, and pets will naturally excite a curious pup. I stand by my guess: they suggested training because they do that for all new puppy owners. Training is always a good idea, and has nothing to do with your pup acting like a "monster". If I were you, I'd take their advice, just don't sign up for THEIR training classes... you can do a lot better than Petsmart.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Freestep said:


> It sounds like your puppy was just being a puppy. New places with lots of new and different smells, people, and pets will naturally excite a curious pup. I stand by my guess: they suggested training because they do that for all new puppy owners. Training is always a good idea, and has nothing to do with your pup acting like a "monster". If I were you, I'd take their advice, just don't sign up for THEIR training classes... you can do a lot better than Petsmart.


I have to disagree with that last statement to an extent. The value of the training depends entirely on who will be teaching the class, and as with all trainers and locales, there are some good and some bad (and some in-between). I was hesitant about the PetSmart classes, myself, until I learned that some of them were taught by a retired K9 officer who trained and bred (and still breeds) for the city's K9 unit for 30-some years. THAT made me sign up for her courses, and I am incredibly glad I did. Ava is doing amazingly well, and she will be taking her final exam next week to pass into the advanced level of obedience.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

To be honest, it's been a long time since I have seen a Petsmart class. And you're right, it totally depends on who is running it. So the classes could be quite good if you have the right people doing it. You just never know. Check out the credentials of the person running the obedience program before you sign up... for ANY obedience class.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sounds to me like they were trying to push their puppy training classes. IMO it is time for a new vet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that no one on here can say that their vet asked about training when the puppy was brought in for shots, well check up, etc I have never used Petsmart vets, so I can't say anything good or bad about them, but I have had a regular vet ask about training. My dog was very well behaved, so it wasn't because he thought she needed training, he was just what I believe hoping that I was a responsible GSD owner and taking her for training...he had no affiliations with any training classes and he is a well known, well liked vet.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i wouldve gone to petco!
when my vet asked about training, i told him "NO" training for kimber. i plan to chain him to the post in the backyard, "NO SOCIALIZATION EITHER", i want him to be as aggressive as possible.

shouldve seen the vets face!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i got my last GSD the Vet suggested a breeder/trainer.
the Vet i use now didn't have to discuss training because
the trainer/groomer i use is located in her building.



llombardo said:


> >>>> I find it hard to believe that no one on here can say that their vet asked about training when the puppy was brought in for shots, well check up, etc <<<<
> 
> 
> I have never used Petsmart vets, so I can't say anything good or bad about them, but I have had a regular vet ask about training. My dog was very well behaved, so it wasn't because he thought she needed training, he was just what I believe hoping that I was a responsible GSD owner and taking her for training...he had no affiliations with any training classes and he is a well known, well liked vet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

See, its not something that is recommended in a mean way or by a vet in a private practice vs a "chain" vet. It is recommended so that the dog has a good solid upbringing and it is a good recommendation


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

llombardo said:


> I find it hard to believe that no one on here can say that their vet asked about training when the puppy was brought in for shots, well check up, etc


Not a single vet I've ever gone to has brought up training. Don't know why that would be so hard to believe.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Not a single vet I've ever gone to has brought up training. Don't know why that would be so hard to believe.


They've never asked about training, diet, etc?...Well I guess all the vets I've been to are a little bit on the nosey side then, but I never got offended or embarrassed by it I always thought it was a good way to be proactive on their end....IMO, this of course is based on the number of untrained and unsocialized dogs that end up in the shelter for behavioral issues because they never got any of this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Diet - Yes...that is part of health. I didnt' say anything about diet or respond to any questions about diet. Where did the OP say anything about diet?

Training - No.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree with the other folks here...even with training she is still a young puppy...and my my girl was mouthy up until about 22 weeks.

Not to long ago the doc did something she did not like and she gently put her mouth on his hand and he called her mouthy again. Normally every time I take her to the vet they are singing her praises that she is the best Shepherd they have seen there, but, in that instance she mouthed the doc even though each time she goes she is the model patient for blood drawing, anal exams...etc...etc.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I always thought it was a good way to be proactive on their end....IMO, this of course is based on the number of untrained and unsocialized dogs that end up in the shelter for behavioral issues because they never got any of this.


Exactly. Many of the vets I worked with would advocate obedience training. I do also, to my grooming clients. I hope they don't take it the wrong way! I just think obedience training is great for ALL dogs, but especially GSDs. We all know what an untrained, unsocialized GSD can be like, and that's no judgment on the people who get an energetic, bitey GSD pup!

I once had a conversation about this with a Dr. Faber, an opthalmic specialist, who sees a lot of GSDs. He said that, with most of them, he has a really hard time examining their eyes--except for the ones that had been obedience trained. Untrained, unsocialized GSDs can be a real liability at the vet's office, and that is why most vets don't like them. Dr. Faber said that, in his practice, he's found that socializing/obedience training makes a world of difference for GSDs, and that it's simply necessary for this breed. We all know that, of course, but it was interesting to hear it from a veterinarian.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Stella's Mom said:


> Not to long ago the doc did something she did not like and she gently put her mouth on his hand and he called her mouthy again.


How is that NOT mouthy?


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Freestep said:


> How is that NOT mouthy?


I guess technically it is mouthy, but it is not the same as when she was a puppy. That was a totally different type of mouthy than what she did a few months back.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I use my breeders vet for shots etc, he is the greatest! Blitz barks and growls when he approaches and definitely does not like when he touches her rear end. However, his response is -insert russion accent- "Is normal its German Shepherd dont worry, they supposed be like that" . Lol then he dives right in.
Now I realize that this behavior is not acceptable and we are in the process of working on it but his attitude is borne from working with a lot of large breed working dogs that he has to stick, poke and prod. Its almost as refreshing as his prices!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Personally, I think the vet in PetsMart is pushing training because the location has training classes.

Training classes are actually not necessarily dependent on the trainer. They have a protocol that their trainers _must_ follow regardless of the dog. That is _not _conducive to good training. I am not a fan of prong collars, but for some dog/owner combination, that is what works and allows that dog/owner to come out into the public place and do training. But you cannot at PetsMart. It is kind of like the AKC, they want to see all the pretty purebred dogs acting perfect without any aids that might give the wrong impression. Only I kind of agree that buy the time you reach a show with your dog, you should have graduated from a prong.

Nevertheless, it is really not dependent on the trainer in question. Whether she trains k9s or not, she is working with a limited tool box, because the classes are held within the store, and PetsMart wants to see happy dogs and happy owners, and will only allow certain training to go on. 

I have gone to PetsMart classes, because I can generally make any training environment work for me and my dogs. But I find them over-priced, and if you get the wrong trainer, you should really be getting paid to train the individual.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Diet - Yes...that is part of health. I didnt' say anything about diet or respond to any questions about diet. Where did the OP say anything about diet?
> 
> Training - No.


I was using diet and training as an example...its usually in this general conversation that these things come up in conversation during the exam. The OP didn't say anything about the diet. I would have to say that training is part of health, because if a dog has issues they rule out the medical before it gets to behavior.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> Nevertheless, it is really not dependent on the trainer in question. Whether she trains k9s or not, she is working with a limited tool box, because the classes are held within the store, and PetsMart wants to see happy dogs and happy owners, and will only allow certain training to go on.
> 
> I have gone to PetsMart classes, because I can generally make any training environment work for me and my dogs. But I find them over-priced, and if you get the wrong trainer, you should really be getting paid to train the individual.


I strongly disagree with this...my trainer out of petsmart follows their training but adds her own to every class. She has been a trainer for 20 years at a club and is very good at what she does(she still does both)..well known and liked by lots of other trainers in a pretty big area. They aren't going to tell her no(and they haven't), don't do that, because training is a money maker and she draws in the clients. All of her classes are always full. She even brought her own agility equipment in, so the dogs in advanced and intermediate could have some fun. I love her and both my dogs love her....people that I have recommended her to, love her too.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

llombardo said:


> They aren't going to tell her no(and they haven't), don't do that, because training is a money maker and she draws in the clients. All of her classes are always full. She even brought her own agility equipment in, so the dogs in advanced and intermediate could have some fun. I love her and both my dogs love her....people that I have recommended her to, love her too.


oh, they will eventually. Someone will be doing a walk-through of the store from the corporate office and BOOM! fired on the spot. Happened to someone I know, though it was PetCo. Sadly, it's not an environment that is conducive to a good trainer to stay long-term. 

Not to mention, we have awesome local trainers who area LOT cheaper than the big box stores. 
For instance, one of the trainers at our local PetCo is now offering CGC classes. $99.95, the same as all of the other 6 week PetCo classes. Except she isn't an AKC approved CGC evaluator. And isn't connected in any way with any of our local evaluators. She is telling potential clients that AKC requires the evaluators to exam their dogs for free.  There are going to be some very unhappy people when they find out this isn't true.

I have a friend who USED to train at PetCo. She IS an AKC approved evaluator and also volunteers with the Paws In Prison Program. She was forced to resign because they told her that those things were a conflict of interest for her work at the store.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Different locations may have different rules.

I had a very good trainer at petsmart who encouraged me to show, and who had earned titles in AKC shows. We trained in the back, and she was always looking over her shoulder so to speak. She told me point blank there were things she was not allowed to encourage or even allow, ie the prong collar, even though they sell them there.

I would recommend her in a heart beat. 

When I went back to PetsMart for my next pup, I had 4 other pups going through my other trainer and she simply did not have the number of classes I needed for my dogs. So I took Ninja to PetsMart and I talked to this woman who seemed to know what she was doing and signed Ninja up for a puppy class. LOL. 

The class was not taught by the woman, it was taught by a yayhoo whose total experience with dogs was owning a 18 month old bloodhound. He did not know the first thing about training dogs. PetsMart gave him the binder and graduated him to "Trainer." 

To complicate matters, there was NO OTHER DOGS. 

Ok, if there are other dogs, you can do what they do, when it is your turn, and do your own thing, make the class meaningful to you when it is not your turn. When you are the only dog/handler team, you have some yayhoo totally focused on you. And that _could_ be a great opportunity if he knew the first thing about training, showing, the breed, or anything really. 

And, the class cost $118 for six weeks. My regular trainer who is definitely into showing in conformation, obedience, rally; breeding; AKC judge, AKC CGC and therapy dog evaluator; very knowledgeable about all breeds; owns a shepherd; and works with a LOT of pet-dog people over a number of years; and has a husband that is similarly qualified, and works in the classes with her; she was charging $75 for six weeks. And she was closer by a good 15 minutes each way. 

You have to figure, PetsMart is taking the money. They have overhead, building, insurance, etc. Chances are if they are charging $118, they are giving the trainer a fraction of that, or a set fee, for training the class. Probably minimum wage + a 25 cent or dollar differential for training. I have yet to see a trainer last more than a couple of months there.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> oh, they will eventually. Someone will be doing a walk-through of the store from the corporate office and BOOM! fired on the spot. Happened to someone I know, though it was PetCo. Sadly, it's not an environment that is conducive to a good trainer to stay long-term.


Well she has been there for at least 6 years, I am thinking closer to 10 years if I'm not mistaken. They would be stupid to get rid of her, they would see a drop in class sign ups in a minute! I wouldn't go there if she wasn't there


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> They have a protocol that their trainers _must_ follow regardless of the dog. That is _not _conducive to good training.


Very true, and that's kind of what I figured... that a Petsmart trainer was limited to a corporate version of what training should be. Which may be helpful to some dogs, but not necessarily to all of them. 

It's a shame when a good trainer is not allowed to use all the tricks she can pull out of her hat, and is limited by one narrowly dictated type of training. There is no such thing as a "one size fits all" training technique, and trainers aren't allowed to adjust their method to fit an individual, or they get fired?  Bah. 

However... if nothing else, the socializing aspect of it is good. If Petsmart hires a great trainer, she should be able to muster up at least something within the corporate framework to make training classes worthwhile. But I still prefer not to go the corporate route. If I had a new pup and it was the only thing available, I'd probably go, and hope to glean something positive.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

my vet asks me everytime i go in about training..making sure i am doing it and if i have any questions.There are trainers he reccomends too. Even though alot of Banfields are in Petsmart..they are 2 seperate companies. And ive had great trainers at my local petsmart..and they are at least half the cost of the other training compaines by me.I use them for all the basic 1 and 2 classes


----------

